# Can you identify this call?



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys, there's a specific call I've been trying to identify for quite some time, but never could get it figured. Obviously the terriblis' call is the primary call is this short video clip, but what I would like to identify at the high pitch whistles/chirps in the background. Most noticeable between 0:07 - 0:09. I could be wrong, but believe it's an amphibian of some sort. Any takers?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If we're talking about the same thing, those are spring peepers, Pseudacris crucifer. It actually sounds exactly like the call recording used in a display in some zoos about local frogs, identifying their calls, so I'm guessing this video was taken at a zoo.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, I think that's it! I didn't take the video myself, but I believe it is at a zoo as well. I also think you're right about the recording since I've heard the call in zoo displays as well as in documentaries. Thank you!


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

It might also be an Ameerega calling.
Pepperi/bassleri sounds very similair.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Zach is correct. Definitely _Pseudacris crucifer_.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

It sounds to me like a Rocket Frog....not sure of the latin name.


----------

